# Horse & Senior session from tonight.



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

Shot this gorgeous senior tonight, not very often I have a horse in pictures, and I'm not sure that's my genre!  I would love any CC on the horse shots specifically, but am including some other images for the fun of it!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## dsiglin (Oct 16, 2013)

The Iron Man core reactor t-shirt in 8 makes that shot my favorite. I like it already for the lighting, nice OOF background, colors, and casual pose. The t-shirt injects some humor into it, imo. Yeah the hair is really "hot" but I don't really mind it in this case. #6 is a close second and is probably going to be a favorite for those wanting a more traditional look. The repeating lines are nice as is the contrast of the hard metal and her. btw - she has really nice skin and a natural, pleasant expression.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice set. #4, the horse looks like a cross with a reigndeer because of the tree limbs.


----------



## Rosy (Oct 16, 2013)

twocolor said:


> Shot this gorgeous senior tonight, not very often I have a horse in pictures, and I'm not sure that's my genre!  I would love any CC on the horse shots specifically, but am including some other images for the fun of it!
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



Very nice set
Did you use any lighting


----------



## mmaria (Oct 16, 2013)

ok...this is jmo...so don't take it seriously....
the second photo is weird. I keep looking at the horse's but...

others are great


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

bmmision said:


> ok...this is jmo...so don't take it seriously....
> the second photo is weird. I keep looking at the horse's but...
> 
> others are great



lol, that's his chest, she's leaning against his front leg.  But, the point is that it may appear to be his butt which is just as bad!  Thanks!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

Rosy said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > Shot this gorgeous senior tonight, not very often I have a horse in pictures, and I'm not sure that's my genre!  I would love any CC on the horse shots specifically, but am including some other images for the fun of it!
> ...



No, all natural light.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Nice set. #4, the horse looks like a cross with a reigndeer because of the tree limbs.



Good catch, didn't even notice it.  Easy fix!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

dsiglin said:


> The Iron Man core reactor t-shirt in 8 makes that shot my favorite. I like it already for the lighting, nice OOF background, colors, and casual pose. The t-shirt injects some humor into it, imo. Yeah the hair is really "hot" but I don't really mind it in this case. #6 is a close second and is probably going to be a favorite for those wanting a more traditional look. The repeating lines are nice as is the contrast of the hard metal and her. btw - she has really nice skin and a natural, pleasant expression.



She had some pretty fun props!  Iron man t-shirt, she's wearing an necklace from (I think) The Who!  I really love the warmth the lighting gives off in that one!  Mom says that #6 is her daughter's favorite so far!


----------



## paigew (Oct 16, 2013)

Love 6 and  9. You got some really natural expressions in those.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2013)

Great set TC (but I think #4 needs to be leveled just a tad).


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Great set TC (but I think #4 needs to be leveled just a tad).



Easy fix.  It's hard to know what to level by on that one.  His ears are parallel to the frame, but maybe not the trees in the background?


----------



## kathyt (Oct 16, 2013)

Love #4 and #6. I wish that building wasn't such a distraction though. Very nice set.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 16, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Love #4 and #6. I wish that building wasn't such a distraction though. Very nice set.



Thank you!  It's one of the farmer's out-crop type buildings.  I thought it fit nicely with the horse, cowgirl, farm etc.


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2013)

twocolor said:


> bmmision said:
> 
> 
> > ok...this is jmo...so don't take it seriously....
> ...




OMG :lmao:   :lmao:  :blushing:


----------



## angelina (Oct 17, 2013)

twocolor said:


> dsiglin said:
> 
> 
> > She had some pretty fun props!  Iron man t-shirt, she's wearing an necklace from (I think) The Who!
> ...


----------



## jowensphoto (Oct 17, 2013)

6&8 are just fantastic.


----------



## gconnoyer (Oct 17, 2013)

As with everyone else, 6/8 are awesome.


I really like #1 the best though!
 I think having her hair out of her face, and maybe being able to see a revealed side profile with her eye and facial structure would have added a lot since you can see all of the with the horse


----------



## twocolor (Oct 17, 2013)

gconnoyer said:


> As with everyone else, 6/8 are awesome.
> 
> 
> I really like #1 the best though!
> I think having her hair out of her face, and maybe being able to see a revealed side profile with her eye and facial structure would have added a lot since you can see all of the with the horse



I agree about the hair, it's been kinda bugging me since I shot it.  The horse had major ADHD and I had one shot per pose on everything I would try and he would be off to the next weed pile to chew on.  I wish I had her whole profile. :-(


----------



## DanaDawn (Oct 20, 2013)

Loved all of these!


----------



## MysticPhotography (Nov 7, 2013)

As a horse person, I don't love the first and 3rd shot. The cropping of the horse is not appealing to my eye. I would have liked to see more of the horse (you almost want to...match the amount of body between horse and person, even possibly to the front legs. Right now I feel it looks like the horse head is just floating.
The rest of the shots are more pleasing to my eye.
This can be a bit more of an attractive angle (don't mind this picture, I had to rely on my very non photography mom to take it. We were euthanizing my mare the next week and I needed to get pictures of us together)


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 7, 2013)

It's a good set overall. My favorite is the green chair - completely awesome shot!

#2, I'd clone out the lead rope.
#4, I'd clone out the branches behind the horse (as someone has already suggested.)
#7, I'd either figure out some alternate cropping, or trash it all together. That blue shirt is dominant in the frame and the angle its shot at emphasizes her armpit and breast instead of her face.


----------



## pthrift (Nov 7, 2013)

#6 is apparently the star of this shoot; as I'm sure you're well aware; but I'll also toss my vote in for it also.


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2013)

I really like them.  The exposure is spot on, the lighting is flattering, and the focus is tack sharp.  My only nit-pick is the harsh rear-lighting in the third shot.  The highlights are blown, and it causes there to be little definition on her face/profile.  

Jake


----------



## twocolor (Nov 7, 2013)

MysticPhotography said:


> As a horse person, I don't love the first and 3rd shot. The cropping of the horse is not appealing to my eye. I would have liked to see more of the horse (you almost want to...match the amount of body between horse and person, even possibly to the front legs. Right now I feel it looks like the horse head is just floating.
> The rest of the shots are more pleasing to my eye.
> This can be a bit more of an attractive angle (don't mind this picture, I had to rely on my very non photography mom to take it. We were euthanizing my mare the next week and I needed to get pictures of us together)



Thank you, it was a new thing for me, and the horse was very uninterested in anything but the food on the ground.  Next time I get an opportunity to photograph a horse, I'll work on those suggestions!


----------



## twocolor (Nov 7, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> It's a good set overall. My favorite is the green chair - completely awesome shot!
> 
> #2, I'd clone out the lead rope.
> #4, I'd clone out the branches behind the horse (as someone has already suggested.)
> #7, I'd either figure out some alternate cropping, or trash it all together. That blue shirt is dominant in the frame and the angle its shot at emphasizes her armpit and breast instead of her face.



I agree with all but #7.  I LOVE how the blue shirt draws my eyes straight to her eyes.  I usually pose the arms that way to create a leading line to the eyes.  As I look at it critically, I do see that the white trim on the front of her shirt leads my eye to her breast and away from her face.  Not sure I could crop it any differently.  It's cropped in PS, so I could go back to the original and maybe give her more room in the image?


----------



## twocolor (Nov 7, 2013)

D-B-J said:


> I really like them.  The exposure is spot on, the lighting is flattering, and the focus is tack sharp.  My only nit-pick is the harsh rear-lighting in the third shot.  The highlights are blown, and it causes there to be little definition on her face/profile.
> 
> Jake



Thank you.  I think that is a fairly easy fix on the third shot.  I wanted it to almost highlight her, but maybe I pushed it a little too far.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 7, 2013)

twocolor said:


> I agree with all but #7.  I LOVE how the blue shirt draws my eyes straight to her eyes.  I usually pose the arms that way to create a leading line to the eyes.  As I look at it critically, I do see that the white trim on the front of her shirt leads my eye to her breast and away from her face.  Not sure I could crop it any differently.  It's cropped in PS, so I could go back to the original and maybe give her more room in the image?




Those shots just always scream "armpit" to me.


----------

